# Hoover Advice



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Longtime lurker on this site. Historically I have fished the creeks and rivers here in central Ohio. Fished Big Walnut from canoe for years. Got rid of my canoe, bought a nice inflatable (Newport vessels not walmart) and plan on stretching my legs to more local lakes. Really looking forward to fishing Hoover this season. Any tips you guys can share would be much appreciated. Planning on targeting saugeye and blue cats.


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BWSmallie said:


> Longtime lurker on this site. Historically I have fished the creeks and rivers here in central Ohio. Fished Big Walnut from canoe for years. Got rid of my canoe, bought a nice inflatable (Newport vessels not walmart) and plan on stretching my legs to more local lakes. Really looking forward to fishing Hoover this season. Any tips you guys can share would be much appreciated. Planning on targeting saugeye and blue cats.


Yep!
Please don't pull your car down the ramp and tie ramp up for 30-40 minutes while hooking your air pump to the car battery and airing up the raft. Then loading mtr and everything into raft. All the while there is a line of people piling up to put in and boats floating waiting to pull out.
There's one guy that comes up there that is either the absolute dumbest guy on earth that does this. Either that or just the most inconsiderate, overbearing jerk that ever took a dump between two shoes. Have run into this guy three different times at the Walnut St. ramp.

Not that you needed that advice...there can only be one guy that stupid on this planet.
But thank you for the opportunity to let me vent alittle about that moron. 

Far as targeting Saugeye there, I can't help ya to much. Just learning Hoover myself. But there are a few experts on here when it comes to Hoover such as fishslim that you can get a world of knowledge from.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Amen-Amen- fastwater. Hope this does not happen at new Twin Bridges ramp.


fastwater said:


> Please don't pull your car down the ramp and tie ramp up for 30-40 minutes


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

Pretty sure I've run into the same guy at the Red Bank ramp on more than one occasion . I fish Hoover on a regular basis but seldom for saugeye . I know several guys who do though . My understanding is the month of June can be really productive there for saugeyes . My friends troll quite a bit . Crawler harness shad raps and flicker shads are some of their favorites . Prior to June they like to cast jigs tipped with night crawlers or cast lindy rigs also tipped with crawlers . The jigs they use are mostly whistler jigs or road runners without plastic trailers but pieces of night crawlers .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Gundog1970 said:


> Pretty sure I've run into the same guy at the Red Bank ramp on more than one occasion . I fish Hoover on a regular basis but seldom for saugeye . I know several guys who do though . My understanding is the month of June can be really productive there for saugeyes . My friends troll quite a bit . Crawler harness shad raps and flicker shads are some of their favorites . Prior to June they like to cast jigs tipped with night crawlers or cast lindy rigs also tipped with crawlers . The jigs they use are mostly whistler jigs or road runners without plastic trailers but pieces of night crawlers .


Don't doubt that you have. One experience with this guy you won't forget him. He's got a little silver car that he'll have faced headed into the water with the hood up. And he'll be directly in front of the car hunkered down with his back to the car blowing the raft up.
Gonna read about this guy in the paper before it's over. Story will either be 'Idiot gets run over by own car at Hoover ramp due to his E-Brake failing' ...or... 'Mob jumps on Idiot at Hoover ramp for being such a moron'.


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

There was another guy at Red Bank last summer that pulled a canoe on a flat bed trailer that was a nightmare . He would pull to the edge of the water then start unstrapping his canoe and the same routine you explained with unloading car and so on . He would tie up the ramp 20-30 minutes at a time . I have heard rumors that the new twin bridges area has a special canoe/kayak specific launch but I don't know that to be fact .


----------



## the_ghost (May 5, 2011)

Middle pool west side and south pool east side. Fresh cut bait for cats and jig some spoons for saugeye. Look for island and underwater islands for saugeyes. Fish the deep creek channels for cats.


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Uhhh okay...


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to those who gave the feedback on the fishing


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Never even occurred to me to pull the car up into the ramp. I bought a dolly specifically so I could blow up the boat and stage it in the parking lot and wheel it into the water when it's ready.


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

The folks at the old Dutchman usually keep free DNR maps of the lake and would likely be willing to mark some places on the map that are kind of community holes for the saugeyes . There are a couple of points and flats that have been well publicized and are what I refer to community holes .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BWSmallie said:


> Never even occurred to me to pull the car up into the ramp. I bought a dolly specifically so I could blow up the boat and stage it in the parking lot and wheel it into the water when it's ready.


I in no way thought that you would do what that guy did. Please don't think I was insinuating that.
My apologies for ranting on your thread.




Was just venting about that moron. Every time I think of him it makes me mad.
There's an old thread here on OGF that fishslim started about fishing Saugeye that has loads of info from him as well as others about fishing them at Hoover.
Can't recall the thread title but hopefully someone will chime in with the thread


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BWSmallie said:


> Uhhh okay...


It's the middle of January, threads have tendency to go screwy till about March 1st.


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL. Thanks for that. Kinda surprised that someone would be that big of a tool but there are all kinds I guess. Been fishing since I was literally two years old. We spent our summers fishing in Minnesota (Dad was a School Principal). We were taught early about ramp etiquette. I anticipated having to blow it up away from the ramp. This is a bit more than a raft. The manufacturer says it will go 25mph with a ten hp motor. They run these out in the Pacific Ocean. Gotta check speed on GPS to avoid the water cops up there. Thanks again.


----------



## BWSmallie (Jan 2, 2010)

Still fishing up north... 

From a recent trip


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BWSmallie said:


> LOL. Thanks for that. Kinda surprised that someone would be that big of a tool but there are all kinds I guess. Been fishing since I was literally two years old. We spent our summers fishing in Minnesota (Dad was a School Principal). We were taught early about ramp etiquette. I anticipated having to blow it up away from the ramp. This is a bit more than a raft. The manufacturer says it will go 25mph with a ten hp motor. They run these out in the Pacific Ocean. Gotta check speed on GPS to avoid the water cops up there. Thanks again.


Can show you a few LM hot spots. But like I said, just learning the Saugeye game myself. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

BWSmallie said:


> Still fishing up north...
> 
> From a recent trip


That's a good looking Pike.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

If you want to know about fishing Hoover plan on going to the Hoover Fishing seminar. No nonsense information about fishing Hoover.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Check out the Hoover Saugeye Study here;

http://fishandtales.net/saugeyestudy.html


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

lawrence1 said:


> Check out the Hoover Saugeye Study here;
> 
> http://fishandtales.net/saugeyestudy.html



I use to use this a lot when I was learning Hoover, some great info there (well was better before the saugeye location image failed lol).

Anyone else fall/winter shore fish for eyes on Hoover? I never see anyone else out there. I definitely don't have as good of results there as Indian or alum, but it I live right next to it so it's nice when I don't have a lot of time.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

...and this guy


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

August West said:


> ...and this guy


There are two of these inconsiderate morons on the planet. That's just insane. But this gives me the good idea to snap some pics. of the guy I see at Hoover the next time he's got his circus happening and blast it all over the net. Thanks AW


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

The brown tri-hull boat on the outside of the dock is owned by a local Hoover fishing legend . He has forgotten more about multi species fishing on that lake than most will learn in their life times . He's also a super friendly guy and gives great fishing reports seeing as how he's on the water 3-6 days a week spring through late fall .


----------



## 614freshwater (Mar 20, 2016)

Duck391 said:


> I use to use this a lot when I was learning Hoover, some great info there (well was better before the saugeye location image failed lol).
> 
> Anyone else fall/winter shore fish for eyes on Hoover? I never see anyone else out there. I definitely don't have as good of results there as Indian or alum, but it I live right next to it so it's nice when I don't have a lot of time.


I was down by where the docks usually are a few nights ago. Tried a couple different rogues, joshys, and minnows but failed as usual.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Gundog1970 said:


> The brown tri-hull boat on the outside of the dock is owned by a local Hoover fishing legend . He has forgotten more about multi species fishing on that lake than most will learn in their life times . He's also a super friendly guy and gives great fishing reports seeing as how he's on the water 3-6 days a week spring through late fall .


 Yes K B. Is he still walking the banks with his yellow line?


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

That's him yellow line and all . I think I met him for the first time in the late 70s as a kid .He really is a fountain of knowledge about fishing and hoover in general .


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Super good guy and knows all the areas around central Ohio. Used to run into him all over the place at,certain times bite was good. He knows how to catch them for sure. Was wondering if still at it had not seen him lately


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

The lake was down 15 ft until past two weeks.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

614freshwater said:


> I was down by where the docks usually are a few nights ago. Tried a couple different rogues, joshys, and minnows but failed as usual.


I've never figured out the south pool for fall fishing night eyes (still try though cuz some spots just seem right even though I'm not finding any) Been doing ok in the middle though.


----------

